# Oberon colors My interpretations for a start.



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

There is always a lot of discussion about the Oberon colors.
I am one of those...

Then we post pics saying this is too dark or too light to truly represent.
But then all our monitors view things a little differently.

Plus of course batch to batch and even leathers within a batch will have some variation of hue.

To the end of understanding colors and my own likes and dislikes. 
from online pix I have seen the GREEN and the FERN.
My own feeling is FERN is pea soup like, and that GREEN is certainly darker.

I first owned a Oberon Journal (Large) in Saddle.
Then to get some idea of colors, (and knowing I wanted other products)

I just got delivered a checkbook cover (ToL) in GREEN and a business card holder (mini wallet)
in NAVY (H Wave).

The GREEN is dark, even very dark and I "love" it.
Having not seen the FERN (real world viewing) I am still aware it is too pea soupy green for my tastes.

Although I do like pea soup and make a great one myself.  

The NAVY item I have is also very dark. in VERY LOW light it will even appear nearly black. I like it a lot as well, I might describe it even darker than NAVY but not quite MIDNIGHT BLUE. If that offers anyone some description.

I have yet to see WINE in real life, although I am very encouraged by a couple of my friends here that have described in as a Rich Burgundy and Merlot. They state it is much deeper and richer than the online pix look, which pretty much look rather "brownish".

When it comes time to get a new cover for my K2 I feel 100% confident in the GREEN, BLUE, and even RED without having seen that one in the real world. I will need a sample eventually of the WINE color as well as most others.

Just my take on this situation at this time.

Eric

P.S. I have 2 of the Tree of Life key chain charms, if anyone has duplicates of ANY OTHER charm I would like to swap one with you. I intend to collect all they have. Let me know via PM maybe.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I just had an Idea about the posting of pictures where color is of importance.  It would be cool if the poster could put something in the picture to give the colors a scale.  Just like the pencil was used by Amazon in some K2 pictures to give a size scale, something of a known color could give a color scale.  Crayola crayons 8 basic colors come to mind, but there may be otherthings that would work too.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> P.S. I have 2 of the Tree of Life key chain charms, if anyone has duplicates of ANY OTHER charm I would like to swap one with you. I intend to collect all they have. Let me know via PM maybe.


I've seen references to the charms before. Is that something that always comes with all Oberon products? I only have my Tree of Life K1 cover, which I love. I got it on eBay, though, and didn't get a charm with it. Don't know if the original owner kept it or just didn't get one. Just curious!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I've seen references to the charms before. Is that something that always comes with all Oberon products? I only have my Tree of Life K1 cover, which I love. I got it on eBay, though, and didn't get a charm with it. Don't know if the original owner kept it or just didn't get one. Just curious!


I got a charm with both K1 covers. I'd be willing to bet the original owner of your cover kept it.
Ruby


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

how would you discribe the saddle color?
sylvia


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sylvia said:


> how would you discribe the saddle color?
> sylvia


My Tree of Life K1 cover is saddle. It's a bit darker than the Oberon site shows on my monitor. It's a deep, rich brown. I'm trying to think of something universal to compare it to - maybe an old penny? (That's the raised parts of it - the background is very dark, black-brown). When I start jonesing for one of the other colors I remind myself that this is a classic color - and I hope to use this cover for a long, long time, with more than one Kindle. I got the velcro version so hopefully Kindles won't get much bigger & I can adapt it to future ones if & when I have to give up my original.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

As far as I can tell, all of the colors are much darker than they appear on the Oberon site.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The color is brownie batter. . . .




Ann


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> The color is brownie batter. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


If saddle is brownie batter, then I NEED a ROH is saddle! STAT!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wait. . .better. . .it's the color of Girl Scout Tagalongs. . ..not as dark as thin mints. . . .



Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You're making me hungry..


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, my saddle Tree of Life for my K1 is milk chocolate & dark chocolate.   They didn't have the green color then, otherwise i would have gotten that color in a heartbeat.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hokusai wave is the navy of a sailor's uniform -- the old fashioned kind of sailor's uniform.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> Yeah, my saddle Tree of Life for my K1 is milk chocolate & dark chocolate.  They didn't have the green color then, otherwise i would have gotten that color in a heartbeat.


I would LOVE to see the ToL in the green - hope someone will post a pic....
Never mind - found one on eBay (journal pic)...yep - I like it!


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I would LOVE to see the ToL in the green - hope someone will post a pic....
> Never mind - found one on eBay (journal pic)...yep - I like it!


what's driving me nuts is that I love this green, but I hate the green that shows on the Oberon site for their "green" samples. The green on the Oberon site has more blue in it, it looks more like a blue spruce than a true green to me. So.... can anyone tell me if the Oberon green in real life looks more like a true dark hunter green or a blue spruce?? Thanks!!

-h.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If that green is the same green that is on my World Tree cover, it is very dark green. This pic taken without flash. The recessed areas are black.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

webhill said:


> what's driving me nuts is that I love this green, but I hate the green that shows on the Oberon site for their "green" samples. The green on the Oberon site has more blue in it, it looks more like a blue spruce than a true green to me. So.... can anyone tell me if the Oberon green in real life looks more like a true dark hunter green or a blue spruce?? Thanks!!


My green checkbook cover is definitely NOT as "blue" as what I see on their website.

FWIW,
Eric


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> If that green is the same green that is on my World Tree cover, it is very dark green. This pic taken without flash. The recessed areas are black.


I also have the Green World Tree for K1 and it's a dark hunter green. I don't see any blue in it.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

webhill said:


> what's driving me nuts is that I love this green, but I hate the green that shows on the Oberon site for their "green" samples. The green on the Oberon site has more blue in it, it looks more like a blue spruce than a true green to me. So.... can anyone tell me if the Oberon green in real life looks more like a true dark hunter green or a blue spruce?? Thanks!!
> 
> -h.


Om my monitor this green is close to my Tree of Life.
Mine is justa little darker.

But again on my monitor not nearly as dark as the next photo example of green.

Really not blueish at all.

Eric


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback on the green, folks. I think I'm all set now 
I promise to post photos when I eventually get my cover - I'll include a green bell pepper and a zucchini if I've been grocery shopping so people can put the green into context


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

The picture on the Oberon site of the ROH in purple looks very blue on my screen too.  That is what is giving me fits.  I don't know what the real color is.  I also think there is quite a bit of variation from batch to batch at Oberon.  Leather is a natural product and one batch probably will not take color the same as another batch.  That could account for the variations in the darkness of different covers and journals in the same colors.  But not so much for the difference in the level of blue.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a Fern Forest... and i do not see it as being pea soupishy, rather it is a deep/dark olive or camo green.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the Fern Dragonfly cover and it is a deeper green than peas. It is more the color of a fern leaf. A very soft green.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Determining true colors on the average computer monitor is impossible. I work for a publishing company and we have only certain computers in our department that are color calabrated nearly daily to insure true color. We use those computers to view the true color our product will print. 
Seeing how the same color on different computers look totally different is very interesting.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

farmwife99 said:


> Determining true colors on the average computer monitor is impossible. I work for a publishing company and we have only certain computers in our department that are color calibrated nearly daily to insure true color. We use those computers to view the true color our product will print.
> Seeing how the same color on different computers look totally different is very interesting.


Very true. My father is an avid photographer and I know he talked about calibrating his monitor so it matched the output he would get from the printer and if he changed out the monitor or printer it would have to be redone. He is also very picky about the lights he uses and keeps black blinds pulled so the place is like a cave  . That's why putting something of a known color value in the picture may help - anything that is ubiquitous like a common retail package (campbells soup for reds, mac n' cheese for blues, crayons etc.)


----------

